# 04 r32 with 64 miles on odometer



## bodycustom1 (Sep 27, 2010)

greetings
just bought a r32 it was rolled while on test drive back in 04 sittin in a warehouse since
Keeps blowin a 10 amp fuse 
when I disconnect the one set of wires goin into the bcm the fuse does not blow, when I plug in the connector the fuse will blow after the alarm horn sounds a couple times
I'm a body and paint guy ANY HELP??????
from a wrench - tech guy?????
thaanx


----------



## vwovw (Apr 2, 2004)

not worth fixing. seen that problem to many times. where you located? I'll come and buy the power plant and all that nasty fuse crap from you that way you can focus on the body. cool?


----------



## Corrado1900T (Dec 2, 2002)

I would look for a wire that is grounding. Look at all of the areas that got crushed in the roll paying special attention to those in between the fuse block and the horn and alarm systems. I would almost bet some wire is cut and grounding.


----------



## vwovw (Apr 2, 2004)

same one? 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?1248512


----------



## chrischeez (Nov 29, 2007)

check the dome lights, if it got rolled a wire could be pinched in the roof or pillar somehere. try disconnecting the plugs in both a-pillars that go up tharr and see if the fuse still blows.


----------



## FaithInMkIII2.0 (Jul 10, 2008)

what they said..look for the obvious..any damage to wiring from the collision


----------

